# Good Friday (& Saturday) 3D Shoot



## ninepointer (Jan 19, 2010)

Forgot to mention... walk-ons are welcome


----------



## ninepointer (Jan 19, 2010)

....and I.B.O. equipment rules, etc. only apply to I.B.O. qualifying archers. All others can shoot whatever they want


----------

